# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  أسالكم الدعاء لأمي

## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 


اخوتي  في الله أسالكم  الدعاء لأمي الغالية هي مريضة 
بعد أيام تدخل المستشفي لاجراء عملية جراحية 


أسالكم الدعاء لها بالشفاء و الصحة و العافية 


اللهم اشفي أمي شفاءا لا يغادر سقما

اللهم عجل لها بتفريج كربه

اللهم وارزقها الصبر على الابتلاء

وارفع درجاته فى الجنان بصبره

اللهم البسه ثوب الصحة والعافية وقر اعيننا بشفاءه 

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك نشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت نستغفرك ونتوب إليك

اللهم إنا نسألك الصبر على البلاء في الدنيا

اللهم ارزقنا قلوباً خاشعة وأعيناً دامعة وألسناً ذاكرة وأجساداً على البلاء صابرة 

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد و صحبه أجمعين

----------


## أنهار المحيسن

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يجمع لوالدتكم بين الأجر والعافية
وأن يرزقك برها ويعينك على ذلك، ويثبتك

----------


## أبو القاسم

بإذن الله يا أخية ندعو لوالدتك الكريمة

----------


## عبد الله نياوني

لا بأس  طهور إن شاء الله..
أسأل الله العظيم أن يشفيها شفاءا عاجلا، شفاءا لا يغادر سقما...

----------


## خالد المرسى

> لا بأس  طهور إن شاء الله..
> أسأل الله العظيم أن يشفيها شفاءا عاجلا، شفاءا لا يغادر سقما...


آمين

----------


## ح م ح الهاجري

*لا بأس طهور إن شاء الله..
أسأل الله العظيم أن يشفيها شفاءا عاجلا، شفاءا لا يغادر سقما...*

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم خير الجزاء 
أشكركم لطيب دعائكم و صدق كلماتكم 
تقبل الله منا و منكم صالح الدعاء و خير العمل 
أمي أجرت عمليته الجراحية و الحمد لله هي تتعاف و تتحسن الحمد لله على كل حال 
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## حليمه الهاشمي

حفظ الله والدتك وبارك في عمرها ..                  اللهم آمين

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

غاليتي أسماء أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم هو أعظم من سئل وأكرم من أجاب  أن يشفي أمك شفاء لا  يغادر سقما 
 وأحسني  الظن بالله غاليتي  فإن الله عند حسن ظن العبد به  فإنه جل وعلا سميع قريب مجيب الدعاء

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> أمي أجرت عمليته الجراحية و الحمد لله هي تتعاف و تتحسن الحمد لله على كل حال 
> بارك الله فيكم


الجمدالله أسأل الله أن يتم عليها لباس الصحة والعافيه وجميع مرضى المسلمين والمسلمات

----------

